# Marlin 336 Rebarrel 30/30 to 44 Mag



## dtfree (Feb 23, 2012)

Picked up a cheap, but like new 336 44 Mag barrel & am wondering if anybody has any insight in to what it will take to convert a 30/30 to 44 Rem Mag...will the tube, bolt & other stock parts workout?


----------



## fishtail (Feb 23, 2012)

It seems like I checked into this years ago being I had a couple of 336's. There were major differences that precluded changing from a 30-30 to a 44.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 23, 2012)

The rim of the two are slightly different and may require a different bolt but the 44 will go in the 30-30 tube.
If you find interchangeability is possible without a bunch of changes please let us know. 
I'll dang sure get a 44 barrel!


----------



## fishtail (Feb 23, 2012)

I really wish I could remember just what all the differences were. Seemed like it involved the bolt, forearm, the barrel band, which also made you to have to change the tube.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 24, 2012)

It does definitely include changing the carrier too. The cartridge length difference dictates it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2012)

dtfree said:


> Picked up a cheap, but like new 336 44 Mag barrel & am wondering if anybody has any insight in to what it will take to convert a 30/30 to 44 Rem Mag...will the tube, bolt & other stock parts workout?



dtfree, go to Marlinowners.com website and you can join totally free and post your question and will get any answer that you need.  There are several members on there that previously worked at Marlin Firearms in Connecticut and they know their stuff.  That website is owned by two close friends of mine and I am also a member there with the same screen name as here.  That website is just like this one in the fact that it is very educational and have many fine members that are willing to help others with their questions.  I spend a lot of time reading and posting on either of these two websites as they are my favorites for sure.  Good luck.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 24, 2012)

And please do let us know what you found out.


----------



## dtfree (Feb 24, 2012)

Appreciate the info you guess provided.  I'll follow up.
Thanks!


----------



## rayjay (Feb 24, 2012)

How about a wildcat 44 cal based on the 30-30 case [ or the biggest bore the 30-30 case will allow ]?

ETA. Looked up the case dimensions and a .375 is about as big as a 30-30 case would permit.  The 44mag and 444 caseheads are about .008 " larger than the 30-30. The 444 is about .200" longer than the 30-30.


----------



## GAR (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you sure it's a Model 336 barrel and not an 1894 barrel?

The conversion, if it could be done, would cost more than a new 1894 in 44 mag would.

Tom


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 24, 2012)

GAR said:


> Are you sure it's a Model 336 barrel and not an 1894 barrel?
> 
> The conversion, if it could be done, would cost more than a new 1894 in 44 mag would.
> 
> Tom



I thought the same thing, but Marlin website says that they made a few 336's in 44. How did the barrel get off the gun?


----------



## dtfree (Feb 24, 2012)

doesnt look like it's ever been on a gun...a 336 texan 44 mag is worth 750 to some folks


----------



## Gordief (Feb 24, 2012)

in the world of gunsmithing, nothing is impossible...

somethings just take longer than others...


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 24, 2012)

Gordief said:


> in the world of gunsmithing, nothing is impossible...
> 
> somethings just take longer than others...



And cost more......


----------

